# RIP Morris



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kim made this picture of Morris for me about a year ago. Thanks Kim.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds as if he was peaceful in his last moments. He was a beautiful kitty cat. It's never easy to see them go.....we love them so much.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was adorable. We lost our oldest cat, Max, last year unexpectedly. He died at home also and it was one of the hardest things I have been through.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh I am sorry for your loss. What a beautiful kitty. I love the expression in the first picture.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Morris looks like he was a happy kitty. It's heart breaking to see them go but it's good he went on his own terms and purring too.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Morris.
Having always have had a cat in my home, I won't be without one, I know how lonely it seems when they leave us. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Rest In Peace sweet Morris.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Morris. At least he was content and peaceful at the end, probably because the ones he loved were right at his side. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss... he looked like a sweet kitty.. I always loved the orange ones. I'm glad you got to be there for him til the end.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sure Morris was telling you he loved you. That's a good way to go, content and loved. I hope I'm that lucky.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Anyone who met Morris knew he was a special cat. Even people who didn't like cats would comment on his personality. He was very special. My black boy, Spooky, misses him. He's been moping around, plus, with Cosmo being added to our home, I'm sure he's wondering just what's going on. I've been trying to give Spooky some one on one time with me. He and Morris were best buddies.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Kim made this picture of Morris for me about a year ago. Thanks Kim.


I remember Morris. I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel in love with the photo you posted of Morris and just had to send that to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. He looks so very sweet.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am sorry to hear about morris....we have never had a cat pass or an animal pass away at home but a year ago we had our 14 yr old siamese pts cuz she was sick and her best friend my now 15 yr old siamese missed her terribly and still does....we also had to have our 5 yr old cat bob pts cuz he got sick...it is so sad these cats with special unique personalities are dearly missed....so sad....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a good looking boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*

I AM so sorry about Morris.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Rest comfortably Morris. I hope Spooky perks up soon. It's so sad when they grieve and all you can do is hug them.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP sweet Morris he had a good life, but that doesnt make it any easier to bear when we lose a loved one hope he finds friends at the bridge to play and run free such a sweet face little guy. Hugs from me and the girls


----------

